# Gash Lipstick



## Christina983 (Aug 9, 2008)

has anyone tried Gash lipstick yet, how does it compare to the old version of itself?
thanks!


----------



## Trixxy (Aug 11, 2008)

I think this new Gash is very creamy and saturated with color.  I'm not sure how it compares with the previous one.  Great consistency.  The taste of these new lipsticks is a little funky.  UD is referring to it as "caramel"...I think it definitely smells like it but doesn't taste like it.  I don't mind the flavor, though.

I bought the new Buzzkill and it totally rocks.  Pricey at $22.  Have you seen the new packaging?


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ive only seen it from the website, I will be making a SEphora Haul at the end of the month. Did you check out the new 24/7 lip liners as well, Im curious about that product too!.


----------



## Trixxy (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 

 
_Ive only seen it from the website, I will be making a SEphora Haul at the end of the month. Did you check out the new 24/7 lip liners as well, Im curious about that product too!._

 
I didn't even think to check them out.  I was too busy admiring Buzzkill on my lips.


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 12, 2008)

glad that you love it
I will check out that color to!
thanks


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Aug 12, 2008)

i was not too impressed by these colors at ulta for $24


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Aug 14, 2008)

The lip liners stay on forever. I tried the liners in Gash and Wicked on my hand. That was probably about noon I than tried to take them off with make up remover and they still stayed put. By that night wicked was pretty much gone but gash was still there. I have to say I was impressed. I agree that the lipsticks taste rather strange and are pricey, but I would be willing to pay that if Gash is the same shade it used to be. I nearly cried when they discontinued the Lip Gunk in Gash, thank god I had a back up.


----------



## Trixxy (Aug 15, 2008)

^^I felt the same way about the Buzzkill Lip Gunk.  I discovered it was discontinued too late and was devastated!  So, I'm happy they used a very similar shade as a lippie.  But holy God, these new lipsticks are so bulky and heavy.  It seems as heavy as a Tendertone in my bag.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 15, 2008)

i miss Lip Gunk. they were my first collecting obsession


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_i miss Lip Gunk. they were my first collecting obsession 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree. I wish these would come back


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 17, 2008)

^I second that!


----------



## bebegirl88 (Aug 17, 2008)

The new lip liner in wicked is really pretty and the lipstick gash is wearable for all skin tones haha!
Lipstick taste a bit funky!!!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 21, 2008)

I tried Gash today. It wasn't very RED on me, it was kind of muted and brownish. I was disappointed because I was looking for a rich, deep red. I did like Wanted and Wicked, but they weren't unique enough for the price, so I passed.


----------



## DrPepHolic (Aug 31, 2008)

_*I still have an old Gash lipstick (even though it's too old to wear) and I tested it against the new one, on my hand in the store.  The new one was not as deep in shade, it was more pink, and more sheer than the old one.  I didn't purchase it, so that was all I could tell from comparing them in the store.*_


----------



## AlarmAgent (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DrPepHolic* 

 
_*I still have an old Gash lipstick (even though it's too old to wear) and I tested it against the new one, on my hand in the store.  The new one was not as deep in shade, it was more pink, and more sheer than the old one.  I didn't purchase it, so that was all I could tell from comparing them in the store.*_

 
I agree totally.  It's not as dark, and not as metallic apple blue-red.  It's a lot more pinky-red, and was hardly metallic at all to me, which was the biggest disappointment.  I don't have the original Gash to test against, but it didn't look too much like I remembered it.  A pretty color, but not as unique as the original Gash.  It's a shame!

I too miss the Lip Gunks.  I thought they were one of Urban Decay's top sellers at the time, and they just discontinued them sort of out of the blue.  Then they replaced them with what, those XXX Glosses?  Ech, they were so plain.  Then the Ultraglides?  Pretty packaging, once again, plain gloss.  I mourn the Lip Gunks.  The cute flavors, unique colors, fun packaging, just the right level of tackiness on the lips...Sob, sob!  Let's hope that if the lipstick relaunch is a success, they'll think about bringing back the Gunks, too.


----------



## elizasea (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 

 
_Ive only seen it from the website, I will be making a SEphora Haul at the end of the month. Did you check out the new 24/7 lip liners as well, Im curious about that product too!._

 
I got 24/7 lip pencil in Envious and whoa mama! I wore it to my bellydancing troupe's biggest performance of the year under UD's Vinyl. The pencil way outlasted the lipstick, 45 minutes of dancing, two glasses of wine, one martini, two glasses of water with a straw, two cups of coffee, a three course meal, a cigarette, and some sugar rock candy. It didn't come off until I washed my face.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 6, 2009)

im wearing, i guess the new Gash lol...pic below. i love this color, one of my HG's. its one of the few reds that look great on me







it does have a weird taste though, but i love how it smells.


----------



## wovendream (Feb 21, 2009)

I love Gash, but you're right, the new version is more sheer than the old one. I think I'm becoming addicted to the funky taste though! At first I found it a little wierd, but now when I use anything else, I miss the taste lol.  I'm gonna miss gunk so much.  I'm almost through my unopened stash.


----------

